# My granddaughter got her first show puppy



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Well actually he will be staying at our house but she will be coming over for his training and she will be the one showing him. Phoenix is a 13 week old standard puppy and his breeder Angela is tickled pink that Makaela is in love with him.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Aw such good news! And what a handsome dog to show besides!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

